# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  How to set signature links?

## grangarian

Hi there,

Blunt question indeed, and i almost got it, but, how do you set signature links, which point to this site's specified search results? I mean i'd like to make a sig link with my wip threads as search results, i just can't get it right.
Thanks for any help.

----------


## arsheesh

You can find out how to do it here Grangarian.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## grangarian

Thanks very much.

----------

